# Best materials for ice house...



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey all,

Im throwing around the idea of rebuilding my ice house, currently I have a house that was built in the 70's using the best materials a guy could find (unfortunately this meant heavy weight)

Currently the axle is at the rear of the house, and moving them further forward will prove to be just as much of a hassle as redesigning it.

Along with a new axle system, alot of features could be revamped. However, I would like to reduce the weight as much as possible.

Currently the house is 10x12 and has an angle iron frame, 2x6's on edge forming the outer frame and has 2x4 floor joists. The walls are 2x4's covered by 1/4" paneling inside, and 3/4" panel siding outside with styrofoam insulation. Lastly the floor is 3/4" plywood.

I would like to keep the angle iron frame, I realize this is racking up a majority of the weight, but the sturdiness it provides makes up for it.

It is from this point on that I would like to do the most changing, what do you guys have to say....

Is there any disavantages to tin siding? While using tin, and the extra insulation thats needed, does the weight factor as compared to panel siding equal out, or is tin still lighter?

Lets hear em....

Thanks in advance.


----------

